# Cold Water



## Park (Mar 14, 2004)

The water is still real cold around Park Rapids. This week has not helped.
Went all the way over to Detroit lakes (mellissa)To find some crappies on Saterday. Went around PR on sunday and not a thing.
:beer: 
Park


----------

